# What do I call my cat??? HELP!!!!



## AlanaHudson (May 13, 2010)

Well, my cat is a boy kittie named Poe, and he is really pretty! He has white fur on his face, feet and belly, and then he has some areas, like his lower half and the top of his head, where it is black with some silvery tabby striping. The site won't let me include a picture, but can anyone help, from the description?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Call him Poe.  

Our photo upload program isn't working, many of us use Photobucket because it's free and easy.

Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

He sounds like a Tabby/white with moderate white spotting. If his color is a light gray, he would be called a 'blue', but if he isn't dilute he would probably be called a 'brown tabby'. There is a possibility, _if he is very silver_, that he could be a silver tabby. We'd have to see a pic to know for sure.


Do any of these pics look like your kitty, Poe?
All of these cats, I would consider 'brown' tabbies, even though they do look different colors. Genetically they are the same, the only difference is in how each has their agouti hairs banded with color, some showing more of the tan/amber color-band than others.
















Silver Tabby:
















Tabby Patterns:
Mackerel:















Broken Striped Mackerel:















Spotted Mackerel:







(_brown spotted and red mackerel_)















Classic:















Abyssinian:















Ticked:


----------

